

How I Got Unbanned from Hacker News - kalininalex
http://www.andrewkkirk.com/2012/12/how-unbanned-from-hacker-news/

======
MrDrone
Maybe its just me but isn't it slightly unsavory to after just getting
unbanned to immediately make a post about the process of getting unbanned?

~~~
andrewkkirk
@MrDrone - I hear you. And it took me a while to frame the discussion (@PG's
email was sent to me on Oct. 16 & post was created Dec. 5).

I wanted to share the experience, because it would be helpful to others and
also uplifting that we can make personal connections on the web. However, I
was not proud that I was once banned and I didn't want this post to generate
backlash from the community at large.

Ultimately, I decided it was a story worth sharing.

